# Although he was in great danger, his courage did not



## Lamb67

Although he was in great danger, his courage did not fail him.

_Quamquam periculo magno in erat, non sibi deficiebat virtus._

_If cum is used, would it be like:cum periculo magno in esset..?_

_Comment please thank._


----------



## diamanti

Yes, it would be like as you have written it. But the position of *in* is this:

Quamquam periculo *in* magno erat...

or

Quamquam *in *periculo magno erat...


----------



## Passante

''quamquam IN periculo magno erat'' but i studied latin many years ago.
Pay attention quamquam = although , cum = because so it's difference sense.
I think the sentence become 'cum in periculo magno esset'.

I don't know if in english to fail = to be missing but in italian i'd use to be missing because the sense is to descourage.

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Ben Jamin

Lamb67 said:


> _Quamquam periculo magno in erat, non sibi deficiebat virtus._


 I am not quite sure, but it seems to me that the reflexive pronoun *sibi* is not the right choice. It should be the adjective *ille*, functioning as pronoun, but I do not know what case goes with *deficere *(maybe ablativus).


----------



## Starfrown

Lamb67 said:


> Quamquam periculo magno in erat, non sibi deficiebat virtus.


It is unusual for a preposition to follow its object, though I have seen it in poetry--in Vergil, for instance: _ossa sed inter_ ("but between [her] bones").



diamanti said:


> Yes, it would be like as you have written it. But the position of in is this:
> 
> Quamquam magno in periculo erat...
> 
> or
> 
> Quamquam in periculo magno erat...


_In magno periculo_ is also possible.



Passante said:


> Pay attention quamquam = although , cum = because so it's difference sense.
> I think the sentence become 'cum in periculo magno esset'.


Cum with the subjunctive has multiple possible readings, including both causal ("because") and adversative ("although").



Passante said:


> I don't know if in english to fail = to be missing but in italian i'd use to be missing because the sense is to descourage.


Here's an example from Caesar:

_cum non solum vires, sed etiam tela nostris deficerent_...

This suggests to me that _deficio_ is probably a suitable verb for Lamb's sentence, though it is fair to note that this sense is mostly poetic.



Ben Jamin said:


> I am not quite sure, but it seems to me that the reflexive pronoun sibi is not the right choice. It should be the adjective ille, functioning as pronoun, but I do not know what case goes with deficere (maybe ablativus).


I agree with you in that I don't think the reflexive _sibi_ is the best choice here since the subject of the clause within which it occurs is virtus. Of course, _ille_ is not possible; note in the example from Caesar above that the person (or persons) whom something fails is put in the dative. I believe we should have either _illi_ or _ei_.
----
My suggestion:

_Quamquam magno in periculo erat, illi/ei non deficiebat virtus._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Starfrown said:


> Of course, _ille_ is not possible; note in the example from Caesar above that the person (or persons) whom something fails is put in the dative. I believe we should have either _illi_ or _ei_.
> ----
> My suggestion:
> 
> _Quamquam magno in periculo erat, illi/ei non deficiebat virtus._


 
You mean of course "ille in nominative" is not possible? I meant the same, just not being certain which case would be appropriate. 'Illi' and 'ei' is dative, which I also considered. Now I know that 'deficere' goes with dative.


----------



## Starfrown

Ben Jamin said:


> You mean of course "ille in nominative" is not possible? I meant the same, just not being certain which case would be appropriate. 'Illi' and 'ei' is dative, which I also considered. Now I know that 'deficere' goes with dative.


Yes, you're right. I misunderstood you.


----------

